
What Is Freeze-Drying? - pieterk
https://vimeo.com/230035755
======
pieterk
Ask HN: has anyone experimented with freeze drying? I was surprised by the 50
_year_ expiration dates on my camping food.

Wondering if this is a potential solution for the surpluses we're seeing in
agriculture.

